# Shamrock 22



## Tejas Trucha (Feb 28, 2011)

This is tempting!

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1171657


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

Pretty boat. Great tarpon fishing boat and great fishing platform.

Shamrocks have much in common with a platform. A platform is only slightly slower than a Shamrock. They also sink like a rock.

If you do not have to run but a few miles they are ok but you will likely be the slowest boat in the fleet unless there are kayaks or another keeled Shamrock with less power. The keel boats and maybe others shear with each wave making driving much like milking a cow.

Had one. You could not give me another.

TC


----------



## Irish_Jig (Jul 12, 2012)

TC...I thought you were still fishing a shamrock for tarpon? I appreciate your input here because I have considered a shsmrock.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Thats a really nice boat for the money if it all checked out I would buy it. I had a 200 open and it was a cool boat but it was junk.. The owner before me let it sit for way too long and it needed too much work to get it right. Sold it for a loss (only boat I lost money on).


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Shamrocks are fantastic tarpon machines. I had a 22 for over ten year. They are a bit to handle at the wheel. That is not true about the 26 footers but is true about the 22 footers. I've spent lots of time on a 26 also. When the keel lands, she wants to go whichever direction the angle is. It is a little annoying at first but that should not stop you from buying the boat. On the other hand, the 26s track straight. For a 22 foot boat, the ride is fantastic and it is a very dry ride for the size.

Speed depends on two things (1) the power in the boat and (2) how hard you want to push it. Gas inboard engines are somewhat disposable. Run them hard and when they start to have problems drop another one in. You can usually get one for $8k, which can be less than a bunch of repair bills. When I repowered my 22, I was running at 26 knots. Plenty fast. Original motor I got 22-23 knots easy.

The 1998 Shamrocks are not as good a quality boat as the early 1990's and late 1980's boats when Shamrock was still a small mom and pop operation. The hulls are still sound, just some of the cosmetic stuff needs reworking.

To tarpon fish in a 22 shamrock, you have to be aware of speed and engine build. If the engine is fuel injected, you can't dial it down. If it has a carb., you can. So, if it is fuel injected, you either have to pull a drift sock or bucket to get you down to 1.5 to 2.2 knots. Other option is a trolling valve install. If it has a carb., just dial it down.

Fuel economy on these boats are great and there is not a better factory tarpon boat made than a Shamrock. I suggest you look for a 26 and see if you can find one. In the end, I think you'll be happier with a 26.


----------



## Tejas Trucha (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for the input - assuming it is in decent shape, $14k seems like a great deal for a quiet tarpon boat. I won't do it though - have two other boats that I use more than I would this one. Two boats is more than enough work for one person.


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

Sold the Shamrock three years ago. Only have experience with one inboard... it used salt water for cooling ... had CONSTANT problems.

It ran 23 ... that was faster than I had guts to drive it... it would shear like a cutting horse.

Now have a 24' Nautic Star / 250 Yamaha... it is a nice boat... runs 45ish.

If you got rid of the other two and got the Shamrock, you likely still would be very busy with maintenance. 

Stay in touch,

TC


----------

